

Sorry, Steve: Here's Why Apple Stores Won't Work (2001) - evo_9
http://www.businessweek.com/stories/2001-05-20/commentary-sorry-steve-heres-why-apple-stores-wont-work

======
jayflux
There was also an article in The Sun (British newspaper) about how the
Internet was some loopy idea that was never gonna work..

This stuff happens.

~~~
InclinedPlane
And then the same people write equally wrong articles about things going on
today and nobody remembers how colossally wrong they were before.

------
flexie
Prose is cheap.

